# G26 w/ flat trigger?



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm looking into buying a Glock 26 as a carry weapon (it's so small that I can easily hide it in an ankle holster since I wear jeans and a T-shirt year-round), but upon firing a rental at the range, I noticed that the trigger was really uncomfortable due to the two-stage trigger design. I was wondering, is there some company out there makes an aftermarket trigger that doesn't have the two-stage design, or at the very least is flatter than the stock trigger?


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

Double check on some of the Glock web sites for your G26, but many of the compact Glock models can exchange trigger parts with their full size counter parts. For instance, the compact G29 can use the smooth trigger from a G20. Just so you know, the full size Glock triggers are not flat, but smooth, curved ones. Still, I find them much easier on my index finger than the serated ones.

The only reason for the serated "target" triggers on the compact and sub-compact models is to help give the guns enough points to allow them to be imported into the USA. Silly gov't regulations.


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

Whatever trigger they used on the G26 digs into my finger at the pressures required to fire the gun, and it annoys the crap out of me. I was hoping to get as close to my Sig P226 trigger's feel (not the pull, but the feel of the actual trigger itself against my finger) as I could within reason, meaning that the two stages of the trigger at the very least meet up to sit flush with one another, rather than the stock (I guess it'd be the "target" trigger you were talking about) design where the inside of the trigger protrudes slightly forward and gives the trigger a blunted "edge" as if you pressed your finger against the back of a knife blade. Now, the trigger of it's "big boy" counterpart might correct this issue, but it's been a while since I've even held one of the larger Glocks so I want to be absolutely clear on what I want.

I don't yet own the gun, but this is a condition of my purchasing, since that was the only thing I couldn't stand about the gun. I held it today and compared it to my other option (a Sig P239 in 9mm), and it far outclassed the competition in pretty much every category that mattered to me (weight, length, ammo capacity) for the purpose I'm buying it to fill (like I said, I'd like to carry it in conjunction with an ankle holster so that my gun isn't as noticeable in the office without having to change how I dress).

Thanks for the info. I'm not usually a very picky person, but I want to get what I want and like my carry weapon (be willing to practice with it and have fun with it, rather than carry it solely because it's the smallest and lightest thing I could find and despise shooting it), rather than compromise and buy what I can find.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I own a bunch of Glocks, and some of the triggers or trigger safety levers ARE a little annoying; rough at the tip, or having sharp edges or mold flashing that abrade the finger. I have doctored some of these by using strips of fine sanding cloth/paper to remove the sharp edges, but I have NOT reduced the protrusion of the trigger safety lever through the front of the trigger. The trigger safety must be fully depressed to allow the trigger to begin moving to fire the weapon, and if a person were to reduce the protrusion of the safety through the trigger to get the flatter profile you describe, this might cause a failure-to-fire problem under less-that-ideal-grip-on-the-pistol situations.

There are a handful of aftermarket trigger options for Glocks, and I do remember seeing one that was aluminum and had a larger/flatter trigger safety lever, which might give you a feel comparable to your SIG (I have no experience with these, sorry). However, I have replaced the grooved target-style triggers in my smaller Glocks with the smooth/rounded triggers from the full-size guns, and I do like the smooth factory Glock triggers much better. Even some of these required minor smoothing to remove sharp/rough edges on the safety lever or trigger tip itself.


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

The day I do anything more than use fine-grit sandpaper to slowly smooth something out to make it more comfortable on a gun is the day after I graduate from a school that teaches gunsmithing. Since I'm not studying gunsmithing, there's no problems there.

I was looking around and saw a couple of triggers that might possibly work, but all I'm looking for is a trigger that when the safety lever is pressed, it goes completely flush with the rest of the trigger, and the trigger has no taper of any kind (the standard "curve" is to be expected, but other than that, just smooth). The one I saw in particular that might work was this one:
Aluminum Trigger - GlockStore.com


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

This is the one I remembered seeing:

Fulcrum Trigger Bar

At least one report has stated the lever lies flat across the face of the trigger when it is depressed during firing, but I think this statement was made by a seller/installer, so take it as you will.
I will not endorse this item, as I have no experience with it; just reporting that it exists.


----------



## NMpops (Nov 24, 2009)

I think your making a simple problem too complicated. Simply replace the stock groved trigger with a Glock factory smoth one TopGlock.com sells them for $14.99


----------

